# Saechem Prime question



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm using Saechem Prime to condition my water. I found an older bottle, but when I open it, it strongly smells like amonia. Is that concerning? Can Prime expire?
Thanks for your feedback.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seachem Prime doesn't expire if stored with the cap screwed on properly, with no extreme temperature exposure. Does it smell like rotten eggs? Sulfur? Because that's totally normal


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, it's the rotten egg smell. My other bottle doesn't smell though 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I used prime for years out of the same bottle and never had any problems, it's probably fine, Like Kim says it smells gross even when it's new.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for your Input.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually it says right on the bottle I have that if you smell a sulphur smell that this is normal. Maybe I have an older bottle and newer labels don't have that note. 

I have also have used NutraFin Aqua Plus + for decades with no issues. Perhaps it is not as good as Seachem Prime but it has no smell. Also it's the product recommended along with NutraFin - Cycle by Salmoinds in the Classroom when we are setting up our Salmon incubation tanks in schools each year.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I used prime for years out of the same bottle and never had any problems, it's probably fine, Like Kim says it smells gross even when it's new.


Where do they sell the jugs of it?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Where do they sell the jugs of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


jlaqutics has the 4 litre , i think its about $120.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Haven said:


> jlaqutics has the 4 litre , i think its about $120.


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

If you're looking for gallons of Prime, you might as well save a bit and buy Safe instead. It's the dry form of Prime. However, you can't make your own solution since Prime has extra stabilizers in it (I think this is also what promotes slime coats and binds heavy metals so Safe can't do these either). You can get it a 250g container from Amazon for $16.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Geoffrey said:


> If you're looking for gallons of Prime, you might as well save a bit and buy Safe instead. It's the dry form of Prime. However, you can't make your own solution since Prime has extra stabilizers in it (I think this is also what promotes slime coats and binds heavy metals so Safe can't do these either). You can get it a 250g container from Amazon for $16.


Thanks for the idea  I will keep that in mind. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to go the Safe route, I have an unopened 1k jug. It is $59 on Amazon. I will sell it for $49. This is too much for most individual buyers, so might be good for up to 6 people to share.


----------

